# Citronella candles and dogs



## titaniummd (Sep 29, 2007)

Say we are on a picnic and I am burning a citronella candle. Is that going to affect the dog or make them suffer in any way since they have such a sensitive sense of smell.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Generally speaking, dogs DON'T like that smell one bit. When we've used those candles, our dogs have usually picked out a spot where the smell is minimized. I wouldn't say they were suffering, but they do seem annoyed.

On the other hand, dogs will tolerate a lot in order to be part of their family/pack. So if the alternative is to not let your dog join in the picnic at all, I think it would be better for him to be around you and the rest of the family. Just give him the opportunity to find his comfort spot.


----------

